# Springfield XDM 45 ACP Info



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

I am looking at a new handgun, the Springfield XDM 45 ACP. Can anyone tell me any info on it? Any reviews? 
My son and I are currently purchasing a few new handguns while we can. We know changes are coming, but who knows just what the government will try to do to restrict guns, especially semi automatics. He ordered a Kimber 1911 45 ACP, a Glock 17 9mm & Glock 20 10mm. I have the XDM 40 on order and possibly this one. Other than those, I have a Desert Eagle 44 mag and he has a Ruger 357 mag revolver and the S&W 500 mag.

Here is a link to it, so you can see the exact model. Thanks for your help..

Springfield 45A 4.5 TNS BITONE $762.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

This is the guy to watch if you have a question on a gun.


----------



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

This 45 along with the XDM 40 I was looking at is out of stock everywhere. I will keep looking. Im hoping they come back in stock soon and our government doesnt try to ban semi auto handguns.


----------



## FrankBrady (Mar 3, 2013)

I own two XDs (the XD9 and XD45 Compact) and both of them function perfectly and are very accurate. When the XDM45 came out, I bought one. It's even more accurate and reliable than the first two. Its "innards" are a little more robust and it has a match grade barrel. As good as it gets, IMHO.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

My choice has been made. It will be the XDM 5.25 in .45. Feels great in my hand and reviews are fantastic! Just have to save a little more.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

s.archer said:


> My choice has been made. It will be the XDM 5.25 in .45. Feels great in my hand and reviews are fantastic! Just have to save a little more.


Awesome choice! I have the 9mm 5.25 and the XDs .45. I was thinking in going the 5.25 in .45 route as well.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a XDM 4.5 barrel in 45 acp for sale on armslist $500.00 perfect condition low round count.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I eventually sold the XDM and went back to a glock 21,tricked out with all kinds of goody's for less money than the XDM. I shoot the glock better than the XDM it just works for me. The XDM is flawless as mine was but I don't think it's worth the Xtra cash? I have a MOD 2 4" 9mm that I shoot better than my XDM 45 and for $200 less than the XDM it's a no brainer on which to buy!!


----------

